# Pix of Tatumn - Post-Shave



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

sorry for the poor pic quality!

[attachment=32168SC02076...nd_w_400.JPG] [attachment=32167SC02080...nd_w_350.JPG]

[attachment=32165SC02083...nd_w_350.JPG] [attachment=32166SC02081_350.JPG]

[attachment=32162SC02113_350.JPG] [attachment=32161SC02117...nd_w_400.JPG]

[attachment=32160SC02124...nd_w_400.JPG] [attachment=32159SC02129...nd_w_350.JPG]

[attachment=32158SC02135_350_2.JPG] 
[attachment=32169:tate_up_...nd_w_600.JPG]


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

so stinkin cute!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What beautiful pictures. Tatumn looks adorable. His short hair becomes him, but I don't think there is anything you could do to that boy to make him ugly.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

When you have the best, you can't mess it up!!!! The pics are darling!!! Now, you don't know me but if the pics had looked horrid, I just would not have posted anything at all. They are the cutest babies I have ever seen. Tatum looks like a tiny little cuddly bear.............I just love your BABIES!!!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww they are sooo precious!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: They are adorable and you couldn't convince me otherwise!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I like Tatumns new do. Gosh your babies are so adorable. LOVE THE TIE


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cute! Cute! Cute!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMIGOD Heidi!!! They both look soooooo freakin adorable!!! LOL I love their "formal" outfits specially Tatumn's tie!! Hilarious and adorable! I also love Tchelsi's ears... she looks so cute! The kids look great I wanna cuddle with them both! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Awwww, he looks very CUTE! :wub: So does Tchelsi girl! :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I KNEW it. I just knew Tatumn and Tchelsie are the BEST!!!

The pics are beyond AWESOME!! 

OMG!! How cute is that?? Both, adorable, beyond words.

I, for one, LOVE the doo's.

Kissies

Deb and the "Bald" gang


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Awww...thanks you guys - you make me feel a lot better about it all. I appreciate the sweet comments.

Deb - ROFL at:



> Deb and the "Bald" gang[/B]


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Heidi, seriously..I think you over reacted saying they were bald..they look great to me. I think their do's are very adorable..and I actually like Tchelsi's head, it makes her look more expressive with the ears. :wub: I've always had a big soft spot for Tchelsi Ann :wub: Don't be too hard on Cheri..she did a good job !! Although it should have been a group discussion for sure.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Those babies are sooo cute, shaved, unshaved, any way they happen to be!!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Cuteness overload! We just love those two little dolls!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Heidi-I can understand why you were a little upset-but honestly-they still look so fricken cute to me :wub: :wub: I think next time Cherie just needs to consult you before taking to the clippers. Man, I could just kiss those faces all day long :smheat: And I must say-they sure look comfortable next to each other. :aktion033:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Tatumn you are still SCRUMPTIOUS ( and your sister is ever FETCHING ) :wub: . Sarah


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

So what's wrong with them????? :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Your point, Heidi?? Tatumn is beyond precious, and yes, Tchelsi's top is a little short but big deal, so Cherie had a little too much booze...that's my story and I'm stickin' to it. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Tatumn you are still SCRUMPTIOUS ( and your sister is ever FETCHING ) :wub: . Sarah[/B]


Sarah, are you fibbing?? LOL

Honestly Heidi, the kids look as adorable as ever - _although_ - and I've already told you this ........ Cherie is NOT to go anywhere near those ears for a good six months, at LEAST .... they do look cute .... but just a little too short. You know I'm only telling you that 'cause I love you & your babies, and I'm just being honest! :grouphug:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

heidi,

they look sooooooo cute.. i dont think there's anything that can make tchelsi and tatumn look bad... their hair will eventually grow... give them hugs and kisses from auntie nikki and otis!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=502685
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well the black and white effect was a master stroke :aktion033: - I can't see the pink skin that usually follows the clipping :smpullhair: . I do wish somebody had not pointed out the FLAT TOP to my beloveds head - although it could now become a handy place to put ones coffee :biggrin: . Sarah


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=502685
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha I was going to ask her that too.

I think they both look delightful. I was expecting to see TOTALLY bald babies. I love the photos when Tchelsi is kind of lying down with her head upside down...sooo cute.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

They are still soooooo cute. Love, love love.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*I can really understand why you are upset, because they did something to your baby you didn't want. but tatumn looks soooooooo sweet.
:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: so cuddly, tiny and adorable. tchelsi next to him, the make a very special pair. so beautiful.

thanks for sharing those pics with us. they are great, so is your little shaved boy :wub: :wub: not to worry.*


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

They both look great . And what was said in other posts they could never look bad.[ Fashion Forward ] is what i would call there look :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I came expecting to think... "hhh what a shame!" .... INSTEAD... I see two absolutely adorable little darlings!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, Heidi, I don't know if it's the tie, or because the pics are in black and white....Tatumn's hair is shorter that I'd like it, but he still looks so darn cute it's hard for me to dwell on that.


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

Absolutely adorable ! ! !


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I think they look adorable! As far as haircutting goes, I think Cherie actually did a great job! (I especially love the pic of Tchelsi laying on her side--so cute!)


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

They are adorable!!! I love their cuts!! I am having Harry cut down on Jan. 24th because I just can't deal with all of the mats he acquired on his multiple doctor visits. I'm going to show the groomer these pics as a cut to aim for... soooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh, Heidi, both Tatumn and Tschelsi look adorable. There's not much you could do to them where they wouldn't. :wub: 

Now -- I do agree that Cheri got "a little" carried away with the clippers -- but NOTHING like I thought from your former posts.

The kids will grow out fast and be PERFECT within a month or so. 

Tell Cherie -- no more clippers and no more bad hair days!!!!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

After your warnings, I was expecting some skinny little rats, but they look great! Yeah, they're a little shorter than normal, but they're still so flippin' cute that they're at serious risk of T-napping! If I lived closer, they'd be in danger of being abducted!

Josie says: I love those pups! I love them so much that I'm going to change my name to Tjosie (the "T" is silent).


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

He looks so ADORABLE !! He is just one of those furbabies that can wear his hair any way he wants and still look gorgeous :wub: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

I just love those photos, the kids are simply adorable :wub:


----------



## jeannelcm (Oct 13, 2007)

They are BOTH the sweetest cutie pies I've ever seen! I have to add that Scamp is SO EXCITED!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I think they look absolutely adorable. :wub: The photos are beautiful too. Now, I do agree Tatumns haircut is a bit choppy, but hey, Boo & Hannah have gotten choppy cuts by a groomer before & I had to pay for it.LOL There's just no way your ever adorable Miss Tchelsi & her cutest brother ever can be anything but adorable, even with not so great haircuts, their cuteness shines through.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Those two are so RIDICULOUSLY ADORABLE! You could shave them and paint them blue and they would still look UNBEARABLY CUTE!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> After your warnings, I was expecting some skinny little rats, but they look great! Yeah, they're a little shorter than normal, but they're still so flippin' cute that they're at serious risk of T-napping! If I lived closer, they'd be in danger of being abducted!
> 
> Josie says: I love those pups! I love them so much that I'm going to change my name to Tjosie (the "T" is silent).[/B]


I LOVE IT!!!! Tjosie is a fabulous name! Tjosie-girl...your precious @ss is welcome over here anytime!!! I'll bet even Tchelsi would be crazy about you (Tater Tot loves everyone and would likely never allow you to leave)!


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Tatumn has the cutest face I have ever seen! He is absolutely precious! :innocent: You must be so proud of him.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awww

both your babies are so adorable 

love the cut 

kat


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Heidi, I have to say Tatumn looks adorable, I love him, short hair cut and all, he looks gorgeous as does Tchelsi,their hair will grow back quickly, but I do think they would look cute as a button no matter what hair style they have :wub: :wub:


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

The pics. looks absolutely gorgous!! Tatumn still looks handsome...even with his tie!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

SOOOO cute! :wub: :wub: I just love the tie!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok....there is just now if's, and's, or but's about it. You're two are just so frickin' cute no matter what hair cut
they are sporting!! Tatumn looks like a soft, cuddly baby seal. And Tchelsi...well, she reminds me of another lovable cuddly character with her new do. Does anybody else see it?


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

> Ok....there is just now if's, and's, or but's about it. You're two are just so frickin' cute no matter what hair cut
> they are sporting!! Tatumn looks like a soft, cuddly baby seal. And Tchelsi...well, she reminds me of another lovable cuddly character with her new do. Does anybody else see it?
> 
> 
> ...



EXCELLENT PhotoShop! That is too cute!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

*BWA-HA-HA-HA-Ha-HA!!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!!!
*I *am* pretty darn crazy about the look on her face in that pic, with her lookin down at me like that! 

So...you don't think Tater Tot looks more like Fozzy than Tchelsi? Hmmmm...I'll have to give that one some thought. I'm REALLY diggin' that hat though!



> Ok....there is just now if's, and's, or but's about it. You're two are just so frickin' cute no matter what hair cut
> they are sporting!! Tatumn looks like a soft, cuddly baby seal. And Tchelsi...well, she reminds me of another lovable cuddly character with her new do. Does anybody else see it?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> *BWA-HA-HA-HA-Ha-HA!!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do!! I see it ~ LMAO :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I read you were not happy about the cuts but they really are VERY cute! Tatum is absolutely darling like that! REALLY


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Actually, Tatumn kind of reminds me of Robin, Kermit's nephew. :wub: But it's Tchelsi's ears in her new do that 
have me seeing Fozzy! LOL So adorable!!
Robin singing Somewhere Over The Rainbow




> *BWA-HA-HA-HA-Ha-HA!!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!!!
> *I *am* pretty darn crazy about the look on her face in that pic, with her lookin down at me like that!
> 
> So...you don't think Tater Tot looks more like Fozzy than Tchelsi? Hmmmm...I'll have to give that one some thought. I'm REALLY diggin' that hat though!
> ...


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Robin is adorable...I didn't remember him...or was he born *after *I grew up?
LOL! You think Tate looks like a frog or a seal, that Tchelsi resembles a muppet, and Sarah thinks they both have a strong likeness to skinned rabbits! :w00t:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I think they look absolutely adorable. Your pictures are great. I love the black and white.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok so I know you were disapointed that Cherie cut their hair. But they both look adorable!!!!!!! So precious. 


I love little Taters tie so cute!!!! And Tchelsi ...well she's always gorgeous.


Leslie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Robin is adorable...I didn't remember him...or was he born *after *I grew up?
> LOL! You think Tate looks like a frog or a seal, that Tchelsi resembles a muppet, and Sarah thinks they both have a strong likeness to skinned rabbits! :w00t:[/B]


Well at least the things I think they resemble are adorable!  Can't say I see a strong likeness to skinned
rabbits though!! :new_shocked:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> Robin is adorable...I didn't remember him...or was he born *after *I grew up?
> LOL! You think Tate looks like a frog or a seal, that Tchelsi resembles a muppet, and Sarah thinks they both have a strong likeness to skinned rabbits! :w00t:[/B]


 Because they are so PRECIOUS even denuded of fur . I'll bequeath them the titles BALD BUNNIES instead of SKINNED RABBITS . Sarah


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=503086
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Sarah, that is MOST decent of you!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Heidi, I think they look great. I know it's not the hairstyle you prefer, but they really do look gorgeous. Perfection can't be undone.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: :wub: :wub: tell Cherie she will get a FedEx package tomorrow, it will be Sparkey and he wants the same haircut :chili:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I found this post while I was searching for something else (I was searching for 'photoshop' so don't even know why this came up! LOL), but had to stop & ask .... Heidi - where did you get the Tater Tot's Tie? I can't believe I never asked this before!! LOVE it!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Well Jac ... Cherie actually found this little tie at a local doggie boutique - she got it on sale; I think she paid about $5 for it. 
How-ev-uh ... I did just see it on Paw Palace Online - but the price was outlandish, atleast for me it was. Here's a link, little Miss Jac-Attack. And I just want you to know ... I will support your decision no matter what you decide on the tie.  It sure would look dapper on Handsome Harley!

Plaid Tie with Collar

**EDITED TO SAY: See? So handsome!! He's off to the office to earn the $$ for the tie himself!

[attachment=37573:harley_2_copy.jpg]



> I found this post while I was searching for something else (I was searching for 'photoshop' so don't even know why this came up! LOL), but had to stop & ask .... Heidi - where did you get the Tater Tot's Tie? I can't believe I never asked this before!! LOVE it![/B]


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Well Jac ... Cherie actually found this little tie at a local doggie boutique - she got it on sale; I think she paid about $5 for it.
> How-ev-uh ... I did just see it on Paw Palace Online - but the price was outlandish, atleast for me it was. Here's a link, little Miss Jac-Attack. And I just want you to know ... I will support your decision no matter what you decide on the tie.  It sure would look dapper on Handsome Harley!
> 
> Plaid Tie with Collar
> ...



I LOVE it!! Every young man should have one!! LOL Thanks Heidi!! :aktion033:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*
ohh, just look at hem :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: so adorable *


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Those two dogs are the cutest things I've ever seen. I love the haircuts and I think they are adorable!!!!!!!!!


----------

